# New to Saugeye fishing



## 15jeepthawk (6 mo ago)

Hi all!
I just found this site and I think it will help me. I've never targeted saugeye before but plan to start in a couple weeks. I will be fishing in central Illinois on a 900 acre lake with depths up to 50 ft. I have fished for 50 years but wanted to try something new. Can someone offer a good starting point as far as location. Points, drop offs, rip rap etc? Thank you.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

There's two pinned threads in the Central Ohio Forum, "Rainy night bite jerks limit" and "Finding and detemining a saugeye spot" they are both great sources of saugeye info. Check them out if you get a chance, Fishslim Troy Becker (the ohio saugeye guru) also has a Youtube channel with some great info.


----------



## 15jeepthawk (6 mo ago)

Thank you so much


----------

